# Egg question



## robo mantis (Oct 29, 2005)

how do you guys put the mantis eggs on a string and hatch it like that ?how do know how deep to put the string in the egg?Also do you guys use needles to puncture the egg?And do you use fishing line?


----------



## Ian (Oct 29, 2005)

I sew a piece of cotton on the very top of the ootheca foam.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Rick (Oct 29, 2005)

I pierce the edge of the foam with some stiff wire and then I can attach the wire to whatever.


----------



## hortus (Oct 29, 2005)

my oothca was apparently laid on mesh so i tied thread to that

but it aint hatched yet so i dunno it may be a dud i dunno ill give it a month or 2 .


----------

